# Racing Pigeon Having Tough Time Adjusting Indoors



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi, Everyone --

Our new resident Clyde (rescued from a shelter) is having an extremely tough time adjusting indoors. You may recall we adopted our first pigeon, Chauncey with intent to find her a home. That was back in September. She's a beautiful, sweet 10-year-old racer who actually adapted well to living in our office with us -- in our one-bedroom apartment. And we adore her to pieces. Good homes (as you probably know) are so scarce, so we opted to keep her long term.

We had always planned to get a companion for Chauncey, understanding that pigeons fare better with other birds. And Chauncey was never fully bonded with us as a pet, so we figured she'd like having another bird.

When unplanned circumstances led to Clyde (held at a shelter for more than a month with an injured-but-recovered wing) we offered to take him in. We had a lot of encouragement, suggesting it would all work out. And we went in with open hearts and arms. 

Long story short, Clyde and Chauncey mated and they're now both living in our home office. My allergies got so severe I couldn't function in an environment with two birds, so we basically moved out of our office and that is now their room.

** The office is large and the birds can fly enough to get exercise in there.

Our problem is . . . where Chauncey adjusted beautifully to our setting and actually seemed happy (if I could go so far) Clyde is literally going crazy. I have to crate the two of them at night. It's a big wire, dog crate (42x30x30) not an enclosed dog carrier. Clyde is okay for a bit, but then starts flapping like crazy, incessantly at intervals, climbs the bars, is desperate to get out.

When he's let out (for most of the day, from morning until evening) he'll be okay for a bit then, too. But he spends a lot of time flying in circles, trying to get at the windows. He shows a lot of intent to get out. It looks like pure frustration to us.

I don't blame Clyde -- I know it's not ideal. We didn't realize that Chauncey was so unusual in her ability to adapt. She's really, as my husband says, a Zen Master. Clyde is much younger and maybe that's part of it. But his stressful behavior is tough to watch (we really feel for him), so we're trying everything we know how to accommodate him. We realize these two beautiful birds deserve an aviary. Unfortunately, we don't have one and we can't move right now. 

We are responsible for their welfare and there's no way we will compromise well-being -- ever. The reason these two birds are with us is because two other people didn't honor their commitments to these lovely pigeons. At the same time . . .we're feeling a bit desperate in terms of finding things that might work, and we don't know what to do to help Clyde adjust and improve his disposition in this admittedly unnatural setting.

Any thoughts? Any ideas for things we can do to help Clyde's situation?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

If Clyde were a wild pigeon he would spend time watching for predators, defending territory, and searching for food. It almost seems like he doesn't have enough to keep him occupied. Do you have nest material around where he can search them out? A mirror in a far corner of the room (next to a perch) might provide a "challenger" for him to dance for. Does the window have a perch in front of it? 

It makes sense that the male would be more fidgety. Hens are more business like - eat, collect nest material, sun, bath... Even when collecting twigs, the males will pick up the twig, then parade around checking who is looking at them and vice versa.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, Terri. We have nesting material for him. But I'll work on enhancing the environment a bit. There is a shelf he can perch on in front of the window. And when the temperatures allow, we screen the windows to give the room more of an open sense with fresh air. It will be better in the spring.

We got a Petsmart gift certificate for xmas (yay) and picked up a doggie playpen thingy that we're going to try to attach to the crate for extra room -- see if that settles Clyde down when he has to be caged.

I'd love more ideas on how to create a semblance of "habitat," now that I can't be in that room anyway. Previously, we had to limit our pigeon-friendliness simply because it always been our dining room and office -- shared space with computers, files, etc. I still have to be judicious about keeping it a clean living space -- picking up after them, mopping, vacuuming. You can't even imagine how desperately we want some outdoor space for an aviary now.

We've always loved animals and planned to have a small sanctuary once we bought a home with a bit of a garden. But if you'd told me six months ago that we'd be making a whole room in our one-bedroom apartment, into a makeshift aviary, even I would have thought you were crazy. Well, we're learning to live in much smaller quarters within already small quarters.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

As far I can remember, you had similar issues with Chauncey  there was a problem going back in cage.
All pigeons are adaptable, some quicker, some slower. Older ones do have homing habits and they try to get back to their original site. Most of the birds will settle in 2~3 months, but it can take double this time with others.
It was mentioned before in your previous threads, that you need to place bird in the cage for some time. I would do it for a month. Bird is getting used that this is her territory and calms down. Once used to the cage, you can let her out for some time to exercise, but no food or water outside the cage. They need to know that cage is their safe place and willingly go in. On some stage, you need to provide nesting bowl and materials for nest.
If Clyde is male the male, he will pick nesting place. If he is not comfortable with cage it is normal that he will search for safety somewhere else.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Should I consider keeping them both locked in the crate for a while, then? 

The Chauncey-Clyde picture together seemed less clear to me in that they're already nesting. We have a nesting box in there with dummy eggs. Chauncey, our 10-year-old racer laid eggs just after Christmas. Chauncey's on the nest most of the time, but Clyde does give her breaks.

You're right in reminding me that Chauncey had some adjustment issues. I need to keep that in mind. I had NO idea how easy Chauncey was at the time. 

The difference with Clyde is that he literally goes bonkers. Chauncey wouldn't come back to the cage and, yep, it took us a while to get there. Clyde is hyper and maybe, as you say, it's just because he needs more time to adjust.

When he starts climbing his cage and flapping up a storm (he'll do this for an hour at a time sometimes), should I just let him do this then? He climbs the crate, hangs from the top, flapping. He stretches his head through the bars trying desperately to get out. He hits himself against the bars. The bars are wide enough that he can't get stuck but it's so hard to see him this way.

I'm not sure what Chauncey is thinking during all of this. She watches intently from the nest box.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Keep them in during the nesting period, let them settle, but after reading the other thread, part of the problem is pooping time. Sorry for splitting my answers between these two.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I would personally continue to let them out during the day as usual. They need the room to exercise, is why I would do this. Perhaps you could cover the windows until he is used to the room and environment, and substitute a lamp for light/warmth. I know my indoor pigeons have been enjoying a simple reading lamp during the rainy days lately; they gather around it and sometimes bathe and then go sit near it. It's only a 40 watt bulb. 

I know it can be tough adjusting to a new (and then another new) pigeon but you guys are doing a great job. It's really nice how you've gone above and beyond to make such a wonderful life for them. Eventually something will work out. I always have an annoying few weeks when I have a new indoor pigeon, and am back and forth from the second hand store and my storage shed, trying to make something work out for THAT particular pigeon. The same thing never works out for more than one, it seems.  Keep up the great work and don't give up.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you live in a place they could be adjusted to being kept outside in a nice coop? your allergies would get better. I commend your patience for having poultry in the house...lol.... it is hard to tell if clyde will ever not have issues with being in what he thinks is a small cage...


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Spirit Wings, we wish we could have an outdoor space for them. More than ever, you'll never know! I try to be 'lol' about it most days. But I know it's not ideal for us or for them, either. We're kind of stuck for the moment. We keep (jokingly) nudging people we know who have gardens -- to consider fostering them for us, for a year. Now that would be a magic outcome -- fostering then getting them back when we have the space. But I'm not that deluded. It's a tall order for people who don't really get pigeons. Or even cats. 

I was telling a [most wonderful] local rescuer that this situation threw us a bit off-kilter -- that it's never been like us to take on the responsibility of an animal without fully understanding what that adoption would entail. We have always rescued animals. But we have always re-homed them, too. We understand our limitations and never wanted to take on an animal and then be ill-equipped physically or financially to care for it. I can't tell you how many of those animals I would have wanted to keep! It's in the hundreds.

As I watch Clyde flapping like a mad man in his crate, I realize in hindsight that we should have listened to our heads instead of our hearts. At the same time, how can we look at these two beautiful birds and not consider what their lives would have been had we not stepped in? It really felt like a no-brainer to us at the time.

** Of course, that's the situation for most of the people here! We realize we're dealing with nothing compared to many rescuers and generous souls who have taken more than their share of responsibility for abandoned animals. I am highly appreciative of those kind people!

Now, we're just trying to figure out how to navigate this somewhat complex world of pigeons within the parameters of our lives. There must be some cosmic lessons we need to internalize from our pigeon rescues. 

And Mary Jane, that's very encouraging and supportive. Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Valeri bless your heart I truly think you are the most loving, caring person I know!To worry so much about the creature comforts of your fellow creatures!! LOL...I do think it will work out, it does take time.Don't knock yourselfs up for any of this.We can't begin to know what animals are truly thinking but we can access the results of our efforts...you have to healthy and happy pigeons that are mating.In order to mate they have to feel safe, feel that food and water sources are good and be healthy.You have lovingly provided all of that and more for them.I know as a pijy mommy you can be like me and just think OMG am I doing a disservice to them...but you know what you have given them a chance for so much more then they would have had.It's frustrating the wing flapping and it certainly sounds a lot worse than it is.Petey does this...when he wants out he will climb the bars, flap around, dump the bowls, tear up up the paper and somehow projectile POOP on the wall!I go in to make sure he isn't hurting himself and just like a child I let him work it out.When we have guests over or my husband just can't take it anymore he has to go back in his cage and he isn't always ready for that.But he does get over it...again give it some time you are doing a good job and like you said this will push you all to move a little quicker than you would like maybe but hang in there!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll have to say the same as Tamara. I think you're doing something wonderful. Even with the allergies, you are keeping the birds. I would take care of your birds for a year if I could! You are a truly inspiring person. You are adjusting to the birds, instead of expecting them to adjust to you.
My birds don't like confinement either. But my mom is getting stricter on that issue, I want to build them their new house asap. It makes me really nervous, I don't know what, that noise they make when trying to escape. I have to release them or I'll go mad >.>. But I don't think your birds are that bad, after all, it's a very big cage.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Im just curious what this bird would do if kept in a cage with a lower height to it .. if you can get it used to a cage that isnt so high maybe it would help it calm down to the point of returning it to the cage you have now without it trying to climb the walls as it does now


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Tamara, Pawbla -- Thank you so much! I didn't realize until I read your notes that a bit of reassurance would go such a long way in making me feel better about our circumstances. To everyone who's helped us out since we first adopted Chauncey . . . many, many appreciative hugs!

Tamara, I hope you don't mind that your comment about the projectile poop really made me laugh. Well, first, it's just a funny comment. And second, the first day Clyde climbed the cage, he did the same thing! I had no idea other people experienced this behavior with their birds and I'm grateful you shared that with me. It makes me feel less alone in navigating this new situation. 

Pawbla, thank you, also. We take our inspiration from others here and our local rescuers who are doing so much more than we are. Someday, we hope to 'pay it forward' by taking in quite a few more rescues. Until then, yeah, we both do believe in letting animals be who they are supposed to be. Even if it means we have to downsize (lol). I suppose it's borderline co-dependent.

Tonight, we set up what I can only call a "foyer" to our pigeon apartment. We'll see how it works. It's a slightly smaller playpen/crate with removable doors that we butted up against an open door of the original crate. It will give Clyde a little place to go outside of his nesting area. We'll see if that helps. Somehow, I think I'll still wake up to him flapping the dickens out of those little wings and climbing the bars like a mad man. 

Will keep you posted . . .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

valeri said:


> Tamara, Pawbla -- Thank you so much! I didn't realize until I read your notes that a bit of reassurance would go such a long way in making me feel better about our circumstances. To everyone who's helped us out since we first adopted Chauncey . . . many, many appreciative hugs!
> 
> Tamara, I hope you don't mind that your comment about the projectile poop really made me laugh. Well, first, it's just a funny comment. And second, the first day Clyde climbed the cage, he did the same thing! I had no idea other people experienced this behavior with their birds and I'm grateful you shared that with me. It makes me feel less alone in navigating this new situation.
> 
> ...


oh I can see it now, your going to have an aviary in your apartment before long...lol... you'll have to put clyde and chauncy's names on the mailbox....lol...


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Lol! It's true. You're going to end up with one, no doubt.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, it's actually not so far-fetched -- because we do have an aviary in our apartment. That's what our office/dining room has become. We had to move out of that room, owing to my [previously unknown] allergies. And poor little Clyde's poop is so stinky, it would be hard to be in there anyway. (We're taking him to the vet next week to maybe run another fecal and get a full checkup.)

So we're down to just 3/4 of a one-bedroom apartment. And we've screened in the office for them. It's their room, bigger than some aviaries. I do my best to see it with a sense of humor. But I admit, there are days I wish we could afford to move and give them (and us) a beautiful aviary . . . outdoors.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry, I seem to recall something about this but not clearly. You said you didn't have a balcony, right?


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

We have a shared balcony with a neighbor in our building, and, unfortunately, can screen it in or have the birds outside. We're brainstorming on ways we can accelerate our life plan and get into a place with a garden, sooner. For the time being, we've been trying to play upon the sympathy of friends who have such gardens -- seeing if anyone is willing to foster for a year or so until we can get it together. But, that message of self-pity is falling on deaf ears. (lol) We've offered to build the aviary, come over every morning to clean it, keep the foster parents stocked with coffee and croissants, but so far, no deals.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I could never survive an apartment... I would live in a run down trailer on some land before I did that..lol... hope your future plans work out... you will love it! there is nothing like having your own yard and garden... good luck!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Even if they don't have to do anything, they don't want to?
Wow, maybe they don't like pigeons at all.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> I could never survive an apartment...


Dare I say you don't live in Northern California? 

We would be in a home with a garden by now were it not for (sorry, sob story) quite a few years of nest-egg-depleting family medical bills. We're building back up and hope to be there soon. We had planned to wait until we had the proper space to take in any bird rescues. We've always been careful about not over-extending ourselves where animals' lives are concerned.

Chauncey, as some of you know, was in dire straits. And we genuinely thought it would be temporary. We've placed many animals over the years, including rescued birds, and had no idea how few [good] places would be waiting to adopt Chauncey. She was our first pigeon rescue. So, as I've said way too many times here, we're doing the best we can under the circumstances.

You're very fortunate, indeed, if you've never had to live in an apartment or compromise on space. I do envy that . . .

btw: Chauncey is, unequivocally, one of the best animals we've ever know. She is, as my husband says, a true Zen Master. Even though we are, in fact, in an apartment, and have had to make significant compromises, I'm grateful to have known this little person. I really love her.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

valeri said:


> Dare I say you don't live in Northern California?
> 
> We would be in a home with a garden by now were it not for (sorry, sob story) quite a few years of nest-egg-depleting family medical bills. We're building back up and hope to be there soon. We had planned to wait until we had the proper space to take in any bird rescues. We've always been careful about not over-extending ourselves where animals' lives are concerned.
> 
> ...



yep you guessed right, and if I did live in CA, I would move... to VA!...lol.. I have a new house on 7 acres of land and the mortgage is about the same as an apartment in the city in CA... I did live there as a child, one place I remember fondly was Lemon cove near the sequia park...it was lovely! it is true some do not have a choice if they have to live near a hospital they are being treated, or a university they are going to. but just keep in mind a mobile homes cost only about 80 to 90 thousand dollars, my sister lives in one as she is a single mother and the payments were low... she did not want to live in an apartment and pay rent. but if one HAS to be in the city...then there is not alot of hope for that..only apartments.. I did live in one when first out on my own, thought is was cool to be in the city... not anymore...lol... best wishes for going for what you really want!


----------

